# Vista Blue Screen of Death HELP PLEASE!



## MediaGord (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I have a brand new Dell Studip Slim 540 Desktop, with Windows Vista Home Premium installed on it. I've tried tech support with dell 5 times now with no results.

I've also tried formatting it already, and some other details are, I'm running HDMI to my Sharp HD TV, and an external Wireless Adaptor, but the computer froze before these were even being used.

I tried using a registry cleaner, in hopes that would resolves the issue but it hasn't. Below is the Blue Screen I am getting and it's details.

If anyone can provide a solution I would be very grateful, a brand new PC should not be doing this.

Thanks, here is the details:

PAGE FAULT IN NON-PAGED AREA

Technical Information:

***STOP: 0X00000050 C0XFFFFF6F880604140, 0X0000000000000000, 0XFFFFF80001F4B7ED, 0X0000000000000005

Thanks again,

Gordon Donaldson. p.s. I may help out with a free design of some kind if someone can get me the answer, I'm a graphic designer and will lend a hand if someone lends me one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Gordon. . .

Welcome to TSF - Vista.

The bugcheck 0x50 = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA = invalid system memory was referenced and can be a hardware issue, not always. I assume (hope) Dell had you run the gauntlet of hardware tests? Or was it just a re-install of Vista? I can run the BSOD dumps and see what they have to offer. I also need system info. A few steps for you - 

Please download Live SysInternals Autoruns from Microsoft TechNet and SAVE it to your DOCUMENTS folder. Then download the attached zip and extract the batch file to your DESKTOP. Then go to desktop, right-click on the batch file and run as Administrator. It will take about 5 minutes for it to run. No user interaction during execution is necessary - just let it run its course.

The output will be in a new folder named TSF_Vista_Support created in your documents folder. Zip up the entire folder and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## MediaGord (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes all they did was have me Restore the computer. I've followed your steps and am attaching the zip file to this reply. Thanks a lot for your help. Bugs me a new computer is doing this, but either I get it fixed or I'm going to end up waiting 4-6 weeks for Dell to do it.

I hope the zip file contains the solution, thanks again.

Gord.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Gord. . .

There were no mini kernel dumps in your zip file. Please go to c:\windows\minidump and see if any files are there. Also see if there is a file c:\windows\memory.dmp

Is it possible that you ran or Dell had you run a cleaning program that deleted the dump files?

Make sure system crash settings set for mini dump -
START | type *SystemPropertiesAdvanced.exe*, click on Settings - on right-side, 3rd down, check all boxes, set to Small Memory dump

Any ? - let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please disregard last post w/ ques about memory dumps.

I thought you did a Windows System Restore - but I now see in the reports that Dell had you do a restore to factory settings (a Vista re-install).

The memory dumps are gone - deleted during the re-install when the OS drive was re-formatted. 

I see no evidence of BSODs since re-install dated * 23/11/2008, 11:38:52 AM*.

The only error that I see at this time is Photoshop v10 failing.

Have you had other trouble in the last 2 days since the reports produced?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## MediaGord (Nov 24, 2008)

Turns out I did a Hardware Test and got this error code:

Error Code: 0F00:1332

Msg: DISK_0-Block 4928512: Interupt Request(IRQ)not sent in time


Dell told me that was the memory specifically. So they had me take out the memory and put it back in, telling me they may not have been isnerted well enough.

I did that, and am getting a call back from them tomorrow.

If there's anything else you know about this it would be helpful. They said ti might be fixed now though, so I just have to wait and see if it Blue Screens again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

A 0x50 bugcheck can certainly be caused by faulty RAM. Was the hardware test that found the RAM issue memtest86+?

Although no mini kernel dumps remained due to re-install, I found four BSODs in your system log:


```
[COLOR=blue]7:57:46 PM on 24/11/2008[/COLOR]
0x00000050 (0xfffff6f8806064b0, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80001f017ed, 0x0000000000000005)

[COLOR=blue]7:28:50 PM on 24/11/2008[/COLOR]
 0x00000050 (0xfffff6f880614ff8, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80001f5b7ed, 0x0000000000000005)
** [COLOR=red]24/11/2008 7:22 PM[/COLOR]	Application Hang - Photoshop.exe version 10.0.0.0 

[COLOR=blue]1:30:46 PM on 24/11/2008[/COLOR]
0x00000050 (0xfffff6f880604140, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80001f4b7ed, 0x0000000000000005)

[COLOR=blue]6:59:07 PM on 23/11/2008 [/COLOR]
0x00000050 (0xfffff6f880614258, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80001f507ed, 0x0000000000000005)
```
.

Parameters # 1 & #3 (inside parenthesis) are memory addresses. They are very close to each other over the 4 bugchecks listed above. Usually, I see various bugchecks when hardware is the fault.

Interesting to note that the system went down the first time on 23 Nov 18:59:07 - just 12 minutes following the last entry related to the install of Adobe CS3. The CS3 install began at 17:35 (23 Nov) and the last entry prior to crash was installation of Adobe XMP Panels CS3.

Prior to this the system had been up, running, installed 36 Windows Updates, numerous driver updates, etc... since 1st booted ~ 11:30 am - 23 Nov.

The is the initial entry in the app log after your 1st boot - it coincides w/ the systeminfo report which shows the original install date of Vista = *
23/11/2008, 11:38:52 AM*

```
Event[938]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
  Date: [color=red]2008-11-23[/color]T11:33:20.000
  Event ID: 1531
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  [color=blue]Computer: WIN-IG09NTQJZYU[/color]
  Description: 
The User Profile Service has started successfully.
```

I found this entry interesting. It is the 1st entry in your system's application log - look at the date and computer name (different than above):

```
Event[939]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-CertificateServicesClient
  Date: [color=red]2008-01-20[/color]T22:46:08.460
  Event ID: 2
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  [color=blue]Computer: 26L2233B3-02[/color]
  Description: 
Certificate Services Client has been stopped.
```
.

Your Intel Ethernet driver needs to be updated:

```
E1G60        Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS Kernel         
[color=red]07/08/2007 12:15:10 PM[/color]  
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys         2,304
```
USB Wifi driver - Check Dell web site for driver updates

```
netr28ux     RT2870 USB Wireless LA RT2870 USB Wireless LA Kernel  
[color=red]30/01/2008 5:30:47 AM[/color]
  C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr28ux.sys
```

ATI Video - check Dell website for updates, if any.

```
atikmdag     atikmdag               atikmdag               Kernel        
12/05/2008 12:10:44 PM 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys         8,192
```
.

Many have reported problems with Adobe CS3 and Vista x64. Adobe's answer appears to be CS4. If the 0x50 bugchecks named win32k.sys as the probable cause, I would say to take a hard look at video. Unfortunately, no memory dumps available to look at from these crashes.

Regardless, I would place CS3 as a suspect for the BSODs considering CS3 installed just before 1st BSOD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

